# my barn days :)



## NimblesGirl12 (Jan 11, 2009)

o and i just wanted to say from few weeks ago we were mucking and paula (jax's owner) brought her husband to ride jax well we wre mucking and paula screamed we all rain out and jax gad bucked tom (her husband) and ran away we thought this was weird since jax is so calm. we ran to get him and got him while we were walking back paula was screaming tom. he was haveing a sezure and when he got up he didnt rember anything. jill took them to the hospital while me and biff took care of jax. we called nicole later and she came to help


----------



## NimblesGirl12 (Jan 11, 2009)

feel free to comment


----------

